# GCN race pass 19.99



## Adam4868 (1 Feb 2021)

Anybody interested or hasn't got access to the cycling season...yes there will be one ! 
Half price 19.99 here


----------



## cougie uk (1 Feb 2021)

Oh good spot. When does the offer stop ?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Feb 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Oh good spot. When does the offer stop ?


I'm not sure,only.got offer today but usually a week or so.Dont hold me to that though.Not bad for a years subscription


----------



## OldShep (1 Feb 2021)

I thought it was only available on 15th February?
why do they make nothing clear


----------



## Specialeyes (1 Feb 2021)

GCN RacePass is turning into GCN+ (*) accoring to a notification I had on my phone earlier this afternoon - with documentaries and analysis etc. Will have to investigate further later.

_*at least, RacePass subscribers get GCN+ free, so I don't know if that's included in the offer above_


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Feb 2021)

Full details at https://welcome.globalcyclingnetwork.com/gcnplus_en


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Feb 2021)

> _Offer ends 28/02/2021_


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2021)

Specialeyes said:


> GCN RacePass is turning into GCN+ (*) accoring to a notification I had on my phone earlier this afternoon - with documentaries and analysis etc. Will have to investigate further later.
> 
> _*at least, RacePass subscribers get GCN+ free, so I don't know if that's included in the offer above_



By my reading this is everything on the race pass plus extra like documentaries etc.If your allready signed up you don't automatically get this though.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2021)

Taken from the Book of Faces today:


----------



## DRM (2 Feb 2021)

So anyone who has Eurosport should get exactly the same content, seeing as they own GCN now


----------



## GetFatty (4 Feb 2021)

So is this worth getting? Does it also cover the minor races that aren’t on Eurosport as I already have that?

Also it doesn’t look like there’s an app?


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Feb 2021)

GetFatty said:


> So is this worth getting? Does it also cover the minor races that aren’t on Eurosport as I already have that?
> 
> Also it doesn’t look like there’s an app?


They claim to be launching all sorts of Apps 'very soon'. I am not going to bite unless they launch a FireTv app, if they don't launch that before the 28th then they won't get my money.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Feb 2021)

For 20 quid it's a bargain.What more do you want ? I cast it to my tv from my phone or a tablet.
P.S I'm not on commission !


----------



## GetFatty (4 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> For 20 quid it's a bargain.What more do you want ? I cast it to my tv from my phone or a tablet.
> P.S I'm not on commission !


It’s how much over and above Eurosport for me. An app is a want rather than a must


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Feb 2021)

GetFatty said:


> It’s how much over and above Eurosport for me. An app is a want rather than a must


Fair enough it was more if you didn't have access to cycling.


----------



## GetFatty (4 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Fair enough it was more if you didn't have access to cycling.


If I didn’t have any access I’d agree it’s a no brainer. Eurosport covers the big races but I do like some of the smaller events but I don’t want endless repeats


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Feb 2021)

The idea of + and the docs appeals greatly


----------



## GetFatty (5 Feb 2021)

There is n0w an app at least for ipad. Bit the bullet, £20 is one night of beer, and just watched the GP Marseille. Good so far, will see how much i’ve used it come to paying £40 next year


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Feb 2021)

GetFatty said:


> There is n0w an app at least for ipad. Bit the bullet, £20 is one night of beer, and just watched the GP Marseille. Good so far, will see how much i’ve used it come to paying £40 next year


I watched the Australian National Championship Criterium this morning. Something new, I think there's many races, particularly smaller races, that we wouldn't get to see otherwise.


----------



## johnblack (8 Feb 2021)

yep, got it, plenty of racing isn't on Eurosport 1 or 2, so perfect, especially as WFH is not going to end anytime soon.


----------



## DRM (8 Feb 2021)

I’ve gone for it too, as Eurosport seem to be not bothering with too many races, I can watch it in my van when doing admin, especially good as I just want to keep out of the way with Covid-19 and have as little contact with anyone as possible, looking forward to the documentaries too


----------



## Rob and Alison (11 Feb 2021)

Could someone tell us how this would work with watching 'as live' but after the event please?
When we watch on Eurosport we tend to 'record' the live coverage, and watch it later without finding out the results etc. is that possible on GCN, or would we be limited to highlights packages?

Thanks very much.


----------



## johnblack (11 Feb 2021)

Rob and Alison said:


> Could someone tell us how this would work with watching 'as live' but after the event please?
> When we watch on Eurosport we tend to 'record' the live coverage, and watch it later without finding out the results etc. is that possible on GCN, or would we be limited to highlights packages?
> 
> Thanks very much.


I think you just go on to the Race TV on the app, click on the race you want, if it's finished, you get the option to replay.


----------



## Sterlo (11 Feb 2021)

My only issue is how much are they going to take off the free YouTube channel. I don't watch much racing so not going to buy it but like a lot of their videos (although Hank does drive you nuts sometimes). There's a new one previewing at the mo, in Columbia if I remember correctly, showing brief glimpses of it but I bet it ends up on there only.


----------



## GetFatty (11 Feb 2021)

Just watching the Tour Le Provence, quite like it as a channel


----------



## Spartak (11 Feb 2021)

GetFatty said:


> Just watching the Tour Le Provence, quite like it as a channel



Signed up the other day, watching Le Provence too.... 

I cancelled my eurosport subscription via BT last October which was costing me a fiver a month, so this is great value & lots more cycle races available...


----------



## OldShep (11 Feb 2021)

Rob and Alison said:


> Could someone tell us how this would work with watching 'as live' but after the event please?
> When we watch on Eurosport we tend to 'record' the live coverage, and watch it later without finding out the results etc. is that possible on GCN, or would we be limited to highlights packages?
> 
> Thanks very much.


There is no need to record anything from Eurosport is there?
If you choose your sport then all the full coverage is still there. A quick look confirms I can watch Criss from last March or a full Giro day by day.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Feb 2021)

No need at all to record now, the Race tab in the app doesn't have spoilers too which is nice. You get full races with zero interruption and it's bliss!

+ I have loads of races to watch on night shift


----------



## Rob and Alison (11 Feb 2021)

Thanks All.
Think we will go for it too.

currently we only access Eurosport via tv, so are at the whims of over-running snooker or tennis. 
We aren't exactly technology/app proficient, but it appears that we can access this through pc or laptop, and even we can manage to watch those through the larger tv screen!


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Feb 2021)

Rob and Alison said:


> Thanks All.
> Think we will go for it too.
> 
> currently we only access Eurosport via tv, so are at the whims of over-running snooker or tennis.
> We aren't exactly technology/app proficient, but it appears that we can access this through pc or laptop, and even we can manage to watch those through the larger tv screen!


Used to plug our laptop into the tv before I got a chromecast of my kids...there good for something,kids that is.


----------



## mustang1 (11 Feb 2021)

Got mine today. I was interested in the documentaries; they start on 15 Feb.


----------



## DRM (11 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> I think you just go on to the Race TV on the app, click on the race you want, if it's finished, you get the option to replay.


That's about the size of it, it says replay on the title


----------



## Jonjay (11 Feb 2021)

Shame there Isn’t an actual iPad app, just the phone app that runs on iPad so have to have in portrait until actually watching a video


----------



## OldShep (12 Feb 2021)

Jonjay said:


> Shame there Isn’t an actual iPad app, just the phone app that runs on iPad so have to have in portrait until actually watching a video


On the IPad my Eusport app automates to landscape within a second of touching the icon. You would need to be looking carefully to ever know it opened in portrait.


----------



## HLaB (12 Feb 2021)

Sterlo said:


> My only issue is how much are they going to take off the free YouTube channel. I don't watch much racing so not going to buy it but like a lot of their videos (although Hank does drive you nuts sometimes). There's a new one previewing at the mo, in Columbia if I remember correctly, showing brief glimpses of it but I bet it ends up on there only.


I don't think they are disappearing of the web (at least not in the short term) but they/YouTube are bombarding their videos with ad breaks 😐


----------



## HLaB (12 Feb 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> They claim to be launching all sorts of Apps 'very soon'. I am not going to bite unless they launch a FireTv app, if they don't launch that before the 28th then they won't get my money.


I followed one of the on line guides and side loaded Google Play onto the Kindle and watch the Android app that way.


----------



## johnblack (12 Feb 2021)

i want an app for my firestick


----------



## Broadside (12 Feb 2021)

We’ve got ipad and iPhones here, we have a Sony smart TV but it doesn’t have many apps.
What’s the easiest way to get GCN to display on a TV? I’m thinking of getting a second hand Apple TV for £30 off Ebay solely for this purpose so I can screen mirror on to the TV, is that about the best option?


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Feb 2021)

Broadside said:


> We’ve got ipad and iPhones here, we have a Sony smart TV but it doesn’t have many apps.
> What’s the easiest way to get GCN to display on a TV? I’m thinking of getting a second hand Apple TV for £30 off Ebay solely for this purpose so I can screen mirror on to the TV, is that about the best option?


Chromecast


----------



## GetFatty (12 Feb 2021)

Jonjay said:


> Shame there Isn’t an actual iPad app, just the phone app that runs on iPad so have to have in portrait until actually watching a video


They are working on it, I contacted them about it yesterday


----------



## gunja99 (12 Feb 2021)

Im interested it the GCN thing to take more interest, can you use a chromecast (as I have plenty of them!)


----------



## johnblack (12 Feb 2021)

gunja99 said:


> Im interested it the GCN thing to take more interest, can you use a chromecast (as I have plenty of them!)


Chromecast is fine


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Feb 2021)

HLaB said:


> I don't think they are disappearing of the web (at least not in the short term) but they/YouTube are bombarding their videos with ad breaks 😐


Do you watch their videos on a computer? You can watch without ads by using Mozilla Firefox browser and the add-on Enhancer for YouTube


----------



## OldShep (12 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Chromecast


Browser
Its what I use with a LG smart tv and also on a Mac


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Feb 2021)

OldShep said:


> Browser
> Its what I use with a LG smart tv and also on a Mac


Sorry..I'm pretty shite with technology.You mean you use a chromecast ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorry..I'm pretty shite with technology.You mean you use a chromecast ?


Some TVs have Chromecast or Apple TV built-in. My Samsung has Apple TV so I can stream to that from my phone without a third device.


----------



## Broadside (12 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Chromecast



Im not clear how that works; £30 for the Chromecast device and then buy an app to allow it to work with Apple devices?

It sounds like a secondhand Apple TV is probably the simplest way to get it all to work?


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Feb 2021)

Broadside said:


> Im not clear how that works; £30 for the Chromecast device and then buy an app to allow it to work with Apple devices?
> 
> It sounds like a secondhand Apple TV is probably the simplest way to get it all to work?


Buy the chromecast dongle thingy and then you can cast from your phone.No need to buy anything more


----------



## rualexander (12 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> Chromecast is fine



Unless you are using the 3 network for your internet.
I had endless problems last year trying to get GCN app to work properly via Chromecast with 3 as my ISP
It sort of worked, some of the time. Same issue with Eurosport Player too.
I also had some issues with BBC Iplayer on 3 so it was obviously a 3 problem.
They may have fixed it but given that 3 refused to recognise a problem, I doubt it.
I tried a Vodafone sim, and everything worked perfectly.
Then I move to Tesco Mobile, and everything works perfectly with them too.


----------



## OldShep (12 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorry..I'm pretty shite with technology.You mean you use a chromecast ?


No I mean a browser. The thing you put a web address in the bar at the top. I then keep them as favourites. I have the option of AirPlay but usually the TV is on and it’s just as easy to click on a favourite.


----------



## HLaB (12 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Do you watch their videos on a computer? You can watch without ads by using Mozilla Firefox browser and the add-on Enhancer for YouTube


Prefer my phone, its tiny but its only 5 years old (2 for me) and faster than the laptop. I have adblock on both but the ad breaks get round it. I gave up on Firefox a good browser but incredibly slow on my laptop compared to Chrome. If I ever get a new laptop I'll have to remember that, thanks


----------



## DRM (12 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Do you watch their videos on a computer? You can watch without ads by using Mozilla Firefox browser and the add-on Enhancer for YouTube


GCN+ is add free to watch on anything


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Feb 2021)

DRM said:


> GCN+ is add free to watch on anything


We were talking about the free YouTube content on the GCN channel rather than GCN+.


----------



## DRM (12 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We were talking about the free YouTube content on the GCN channel rather than GCN+.


That has just about become unwatchable due to ads


----------



## DCLane (12 Feb 2021)

I've taken the plunge.

@DRM if you run an ad-blocker (I run AdBlock which is free) you'll lose some of the adverts.


----------



## DRM (12 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> I've taken the plunge.
> 
> @DRM if you run an ad-blocker (I run AdBlock which is free) you'll lose some of the adverts.


Cheers, need to look into it, but I tend to watch it via safari on a iPad, not sure if there is an ad blocker for that


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Feb 2021)

DRM said:


> Cheers, need to look into it, but I tend to watch it via safari on a iPad, not sure if there is an ad blocker for that


Yes, it’s built in, but won’t remove all the ads. That’s why I suggested Firefox with the add-on - it removes ALL the ads when watching  (but only on a desktop/laptop AFAIK).


----------



## gunja99 (13 Feb 2021)

You tube premium! No ads. Tbh I have a yt music family plan and yt premium was only another 2 pounds a month on top. Amazing non ads and ability to download etc. Don't think I'd pay for YouTube premium as a single account though.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Feb 2021)

Will they have coverage to stream when you want it ? highlights ?
Im considering it but need more info


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Will they have coverage to stream when you want it ? highlights ?
> Im considering it but need more info


Yes...you can watch a race when you want.Like catch up so to speak


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Feb 2021)

Could go back or forward further. Races there to watch


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Feb 2021)

All the new shows, etc. are live on the app and website for GCN+.


----------



## johnblack (15 Feb 2021)

I seem to have lost the ability to cast from my phone, the little dohickey in the corner of the screen has vanished, what's going on?


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> I seem to have lost the ability to cast from my phone, the little dohickey in the corner of the screen has vanished, what's going on?


What you using one of those brick phones ! 
Turn it all off and on again...usually sorts anything


----------



## johnblack (15 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> What you using one of those brick phones !
> Turn it all off and on again...usually sorts anything


It's an Iphone 8 I use just for web stuff and apps. I've turned it off and on, no change, even turned the TV off last night as a re-boot.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> It's an Iphone 8 I use just for web stuff and apps. I've turned it off and on, no change, even turned the TV off last night as a re-boot.


Delete the app and reinstall?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Feb 2021)

GCN did a far better job of touring Patagonia than Top Gear did! 

Plenty to keep me busy on night shift next week


----------



## 13 rider (15 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> All the new shows, etc. are live on the app and website for GCN+.


I can't see the on my app ,where do you look ?


----------



## 13 rider (15 Feb 2021)

Please ignore me I'm a Humpty just seen the gcn+ logo


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> It's an Iphone 8 I use just for web stuff and apps. I've turned it off and on, no change, even turned the TV off last night as a re-boot.


You get sorted ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Feb 2021)

13 rider said:


> I can't see the on my app ,where do you look ?


On the iPhone GCN app, there is a new icon of an old-fashioned cine camera to the left of the central Upload button. 

You may need to shut down and re-open the app. If it doesn't appear make sure you have the update that came up yesterday/the day before.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> On the iPhone GCN app, there is a new icon of an old-fashioned cine camera to the left of the central Upload button.
> 
> You may need to shut down and re-open the app. If it doesn't appear make sure you have the update that came up yesterday/the day before.


All sorted thanks I was just a Humpty
Just watch mark Beaumont round the world part 1 ,well worth a watch


----------



## johnblack (15 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> You get sorted ?


Nope, not a thing, going to uninstall and re-install, see if that does the trick. I shall report back in due course.


----------



## johnblack (15 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> Nope, not a thing, going to uninstall and re-install, see if that does the trick. I shall report back in due course.


Right did another thing and that has worked.

Now I can find any documentaries, I don't have a camera time icon on the app.


----------



## johnblack (15 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> Right did another thing and that has worked.
> 
> Now I can find any documentaries, I don't have a camera time icon on the app.


I know I'm talking to myself here but I have now logged in on laptop, then logged back in on app and Bob's your Aunties live in lover.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Feb 2021)

I’ve watched the *24 Hours* film about Mark Beaumont and James Lowsley-Williams riding as far as they could in... well... 24 hours. Some good observations about nutrition and hydration as well as the effects on the body and cognitive ability of ultra endurance riding.

I’d seen a short video of this before on YouTube, but this goes into more depth. My only criticism is that I would have liked them to explain the science better and with visuals. This film was more of an extended YouTube clip.

Enjoyable.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> I know I'm talking to myself here but I have now logged in on laptop, then logged back in on app and Bob's your Aunties live in lover.


All IT enquires please contact johnblack 😁


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Feb 2021)

I couldn’t get the web app to work on the desktop. I was already logged in and RacePass worked, but films wouldn’t it wanted me to log in. Which I did and that didn’t help. In the end I used AirPlay from my iPhone to the TV.

Teething problems on the first day are not really a surprise.


----------



## johnblack (15 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> All IT enquires please contact johnblack 😁


I am horribly inept.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> I am horribly inept.


I remind myself of my parents often,I even struggle with the tv remote....at least my kids are useful for something.


----------



## johnblack (16 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I remind myself of my parents often,I even struggle with the tv remote....at least my kids are useful for something.


I am a world champion with the tv remote, but phones are a completely different thing.


----------



## Domus (16 Feb 2021)

Just watched the Andy Schleck Legends film.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Feb 2021)

I signed up to GCN+ during the half price sale and I'm liking it so far. Liking less the bombshell that Eurosport/GCN no longer have the rights to the Flanders Classics races. No Omloop het Nieuwsblad, Gent-Wevelgem, Dwars Door Vlaanderen, Scheldeprijs or De Brabantsepijl. Amstel Gold is also gone. They will show Tour of Flanders 2021 but not 2022 onwards. A teensy bit of buyer's remorse? Yup.

Edit: Eurosport tweeted today that they now "cannot confirm yet" if they will be showing OHN 🙄


----------



## johnblack (19 Feb 2021)

The Flanders Classic youtube site has some great documentaries for the last few editions of Flanders, basically cameras following teams, camera bikes etc throughout the day. And I have seen myself in a couple of them at the side of the road.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Feb 2021)

Can't believe anyone thinks they've been had for 20 quid....worth it alone for the Giro,Tour,Vuelta


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Can't believe anyone thinks they've been had for 20 quid....worth it alone for the Giro,Tour,Vuelta


Yup, the list of watchable races is much larger than the list of not


----------



## matticus (19 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Can't believe anyone thinks they've been had for 20 quid....worth it alone for the Giro,Tour,Vuelta


.... but they're on free-to-air TV. I suspect I'm like many fans - after the Grand Tours, my main interest is the Spring Classics (followed by the remaining monuments). Am I missing something?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> .... but they're on free-to-air TV. I suspect I'm like many fans - after the Grand Tours, my main interest is the Spring Classics (followed by the remaining monuments). Am I missing something?


If I was only to rely on free to air I'd be p1ssed off.I watched Eurosport far more than free to air tv.Theres far more cycling on than free to air.
Another thing is I can't fecking stand David Millar on ITV4...I'll pay 20 quid just for that.


----------



## Domus (19 Feb 2021)

I'm enjoying the films.


----------



## rualexander (19 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> .... but they're on free-to-air TV. I suspect I'm like many fans - after the Grand Tours, my main interest is the Spring Classics (followed by the remaining monuments). Am I missing something?


Neither the Giro nor the Vuelta are shown live on free to air though are they?


----------



## matticus (19 Feb 2021)

rualexander said:


> Neither the Giro nor the Vuelta are shown live on free to air though are they?


Dunno. I've never paid to watch them. I *think* they were both ITV4 (Freeview) this year. And the Vuelta has been on ITV4 for 2-3 years? I lose track ...

(The Giro has been the hard one to see in the past. But I think the Dauphiné has crept onto our screens instead! )


----------



## rualexander (19 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> Dunno. I've never paid to watch them. I *think* they were both ITV4 (Freeview) this year. And the Vuelta has been on ITV4 for 2-3 years? I lose track ...
> 
> (The Giro has been the hard one to see in the past. But I think the Dauphiné has crept onto our screens instead! )


No, only Tour is shown live on itv4.
They show one hour of Vuelta highlights per day and nothing of Giro.
Giro highlights on Quest I think and live coverage on S4C but commentary is in Welsh.


----------



## matticus (19 Feb 2021)

Ah, you didn't specify "LIVE" - some of us are at work while the pros are riding :P


----------



## Milzy (19 Feb 2021)

Best thing I’ve bought this year apart from the Planet X Das Boots £49.99


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> Ah, you didn't specify "LIVE" - some of us are at work while the pros are riding :P


Some of us record 5/6 hours of racing,get home from work and lie on the couch watching it drinking alcohol.....can't wait.


----------



## matticus (19 Feb 2021)

Living the dream


----------



## rualexander (19 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> Ah, you didn't specify "LIVE" - some of us are at work while the pros are riding :P


Yeah I'm at work too, but the live streams can also be watched later as catch up viewing, rather than the very basic highlights shows on itv4 and Quest.


----------



## rualexander (19 Feb 2021)

Wonder why stage 1 of Tour des Alpes-Maritime et du Var is only a two minute highlights show but the next two stages are being shown in full.
Two minutes highlights not really worth bothering.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Feb 2021)

rualexander said:


> Wonder why stage 1 of Tour des Alpes-Maritime et du Var is only a two minute highlights show but the next two stages are being shown in full.
> Two minutes highlights not really worth bothering.


Apparently that was all that was available to them,stage 2 and 3 are live.Odd


----------



## andrew_s (19 Feb 2021)

It's not taken long to spot the first howler 






(that's York, PA, about 30 miles from Gettysburg)


----------



## DRM (20 Feb 2021)

The documentaries that I have seen so far have been very good enjoyable viewing, as has all the races, I don't regret spending £19.99 on a subscription at all


----------



## DRM (20 Feb 2021)

rualexander said:


> Unless you are using the 3 network for your internet.
> I had endless problems last year trying to get GCN app to work properly via Chromecast with 3 as my ISP
> It sort of worked, some of the time. Same issue with Eurosport Player too.
> I also had some issues with BBC Iplayer on 3 so it was obviously a 3 problem.
> ...


I have a MiFi with a 3 SIM card in it, 24GB that last 2 years, sometime it works with the app, sometimes not, if I use my iPhone(on GiffGaff) as a personal hotspot to my iPad it works 1st time every time , I've nearly used up the 3 data so I think the cheapest way is just get a goody bag with larger data allowance and link via my phone, the videos don't half gobble through data though!


----------



## Domus (20 Feb 2021)

I thought the Tafi episode of Legends was superb. He came across as a very nice guy. 👍


----------



## Broadside (20 Feb 2021)

I’ve just signed up for GCN+, seems like a great deal. I’m now wondering if there’s any point keeping Eurosport, I think GCN+ gives access to most cycling. Is that right?


----------



## Domus (21 Feb 2021)

Cancelling my Eurosport now.


----------



## DRM (21 Feb 2021)

Broadside said:


> I’ve just signed up for GCN+, seems like a great deal. I’m now wondering if there’s any point keeping Eurosport, I think GCN+ gives access to most cycling. Is that right?


Seems that way, add in the films and it's a no brainer


----------



## straas (26 Feb 2021)

Really impressed with this for £20, I'd probably let the subscription carry at £40 if they can keep the documentaries up.

The quality of the video for the races is really good.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Feb 2021)

> We are pleased to say that the Giro d’Italia, Milan-Sanremo, Il Lombardia and many more! Are now going to be available to GCN+ subscribers in North America, Europe, Asia and Australia



£19.99 is incredibly hard to beat value


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Feb 2021)

FireStick app for GCN+ now available.


----------



## willoyd (4 Mar 2021)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I signed up to GCN+ during the half price sale and I'm liking it so far. Liking less the bombshell that Eurosport/GCN no longer have the rights to the Flanders Classics races. No Omloop het Nieuwsblad, Gent-Wevelgem, Dwars Door Vlaanderen, Scheldeprijs or De Brabantsepijl. Amstel Gold is also gone. They will show Tour of Flanders 2021 but not 2022 onwards. A teensy bit of buyer's remorse? Yup.
> 
> Edit: Eurosport tweeted today that they now "cannot confirm yet" if they will be showing OHN 🙄


Is there any indication where they are going to go to? 
I see that Eurosport player is going to be rolled up and subsumed into Discovery Plus sometime soon.


----------



## davelincs (13 Mar 2021)

I cancelled my £39.99 Eurosport account which run out in March, and bought the £19.99 gcn on the 27 th February, since I cancelled eurosport they have e mailed and offered a year subscription at £19.99
you just can’t win can you


----------



## Tripster (13 Mar 2021)

I have been really pleased with the GCN+ subscription. Hoping when I go abroad it still works and can watch the racing highlights and the documentaries without all that vpn stuff. Commentary good, coverage good.
I cancelled sky a long time ago and had something called Death Star put on one of my fire sticks. It’s ok, all the sky and foreign channels along with movies and latest releases. Good for kids (I’m not a big tv or movie watcher)
All in all happy with GCN and Amazon prime for tv. Looking forward to watching the tour on it this year and if works ok abroad I think I would happily pay the £40 full price


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (13 Mar 2021)

Just wondering if anybody watches on a Chromebook and has worked out how to fast forward or rewind (highlights)? No media controls visible on mine.


----------



## Tripster (13 Mar 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> Just wondering if anybody watches on a Chromebook and has worked out how to fast forward or rewind (highlights)? No media controls visible on mine.


I had this Eric. Was watching on the website. I downloaded the app (on iPad) and when I watch via that it has full screen, media controls, pause rewind. I also put the app on firestick. Watching on web I couldn’t get full screen either


----------



## L Q (13 Mar 2021)

Had racepass since it started last year but very impressed with what they have done and will happily be renewing even at £40

Even more impressed as I have it on fire stick on the upstairs tv and now it’s on my main Samsung tv as an app it’s just so easy. 

Well done GCN.


----------



## cougie uk (13 Mar 2021)

It'll be interesting to see what thethe price is next year but meantime let's enjoy it.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Mar 2021)

willoyd said:


> Is there any indication where they are going to go to?
> I see that Eurosport player is going to be rolled up and subsumed into Discovery Plus sometime soon.


Sorry @willoyd I missed your reply. See my latest post on the cycling on TV thread.


----------



## cougie uk (24 Mar 2021)

My ES subscription is due in May for £39.99. 

I noticed yesterday that they're claiming it already. So if you have an ES sub as well - watch out and cancel payment asap.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Jul 2021)

The GCN app is now fully resized for landscape on the iPad screen (rather than simply being a larger view of the iPhone app).


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2021)

The app won't play live races on my phone (moto G7) but will on a older model I have ! Been in touch and deleted reinstalled but no joy.Not the end of the world as I can cast from my old phone.But pain in the arse when I want to skive and watch a race at work.....
Which I do !


----------



## cougie uk (27 Jul 2021)

GCN are also showing all the Olympic cycling events and the triathlon. Handy as the BBC Olympics coverage isn't that comprehensive.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2021)

Works fine on my Moto G9. (Posted purely as a gloat to annoy @Adam4868 )


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Works fine on my Moto G9. (Posted purely as a gloat to annoy @Adam4868 )


You can shove your G9 up your.....I'm so happy for you !


----------



## Adam4868 (4 May 2022)

Ok I know it's the most contencious issue in pro-cycling but....😁
I'm willing to let you join the elite of viewers for the bargain price of 29.99 for a whole year ! 
You mental if you like cycling and haven't got GCN.
https://welcome.globalcyclingnetwork.com/lanternerouge


----------

